# An unexpected solo run...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

After an almost two month absence from fishing today was the day to finally get back out! I was going to go fishing with my younger brother whom I haven't fished with in years I was surprised he said that he would go. The boat is put a way and I have been inspired by LOAH'S low cost car trip fishing so I was going to give that a try, a combo trip the lake in the morning and the river in the afternoon coming home in time to catch my Cowboys on the satellite radio. The night before we were out way to late and I was going to have to make a go of it on only a few hours sleep. Then the call came in at 5am I knew whom it was and what it was about. My brother had been called into work and now cannot go up fishing with me. I was really tired and seriously thought about going back to bed, and then I thought what would LOAH do? The car was already packed, I was already up, and there aren't going to be many more weekends until the frozen tundra comes. I hopped in the car and headed up to Fairview Canyon and I will be there well before the sun comes up. I arrived at E-lake and I was the only one there and it was cold. I made my way to the lake in the moonlight hoping not to twist and ankle on the way down and get stranded this is my fist solo trip in a long while. All I can say is I am so glad I did not go back to sleep! I caught 4 fish before I could even get my second rod rigged up! In 2 ½ hours I caught and released over 20 fish! The fishing was really fast until the sun hit the water then it slowed down for the last hour or so but still managed to catch 2-3 fish that hour. I had the entire lake to myself and did not see another person until I was leaving to fish the river. I was out of strike indicators for fishing nymphs so that cut the stream fishing short. I caught one brown and long distance released another. I cut the day short and made it home to see my Cowboys defeat Tampa what a good day! Here are some pics I caught before my battery died after about an hour into the trip:

In the moonlight:










Hard to hold fish and get photo:










Tigers are growing up:



















Standard Cuttie:










This one is a pig, look at the minnow hanging out of his mouth and he still took a lucky craft while trying to swallow his breakfast:










The fish ranged from 12" - 18" and were all very healthy and the cuts had some surprising spunk taking runs, pulling drag, and trying to take me to the bottom to snap the line (1 was able to do that). My batteries are now recharged and I am so glad I did not go back to bed I would have missed some of the fastest action of the year.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice going Orvis1. Beautiful fish, glad you got out! :mrgreen:


----------



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

E-lake cutts can't beat the color!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Where is the FOOD !??!! :shock: 

Dang orvis1......good report ...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet man... Did you notice if the minnows are near shore again and catchable?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, alright!

I'm really happy for you. I know you needed that. It's very refreshing to have a kickin' day after being pent up for too long.

It's also nice to see how those E-lake tigers are doing.

I like this guy. He looks as happy as a kid with a lollipop. :lol:

[attachment=0:13sn1v15]IMGP0140.jpg[/attachment:13sn1v15]


----------



## pescador (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank's for the report, nice fish and pic's. The last pic is AWESOME.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

What's up with the long lag time between trips? This has been a crazy year for me as well and the forum seems to be lagging itself in comparison to other years. Good to see you made it out.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice pics and sounds like a great trip. Good way to balance the day, fishing and football.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice report. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nueces said:


> Nice pics and sounds like a great trip. Good way to balance the day, fishing and football.


Thanks I thought it was a good balance as well. Sorry no food pics took leftover little ceasers pizza and it doesn't photograph well in the moonlight.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Great fish, thanks for posting... I have not been in such a long time these pics make me sick... :wink:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice report and I gotta give it too ya for getting out regardless of the lack of sleep. I dogged out this weekend and choose to sleep in for once.


----------

